# Anawbs 2007 - Call For Entries



## wee stu (6/8/07)

Just a quick reminder that *ANAWBS* - the Australian National Amateur Wine and Beer Show is fast approaching for 2007. 

This is the show's 28th year, making it by far the longest continually running amateur brewing show with an Australia wide entry base. 

We are also home to the Mash Paddle competition - one of the most prestigious honours in all grain home brewing.

This year the show is affiliated to the national Tasting Australia event, which is an exciting departure for us, and should increase publicity for the event, and home brewing in general.

The show will again be held in Adelaide, with beer judging on Friday 5 and Sunday 7 October. Presentation day is Sunday 14 October. 

*Entries close on 28th September.* This year we have also organised for free transport from 6 collection points in Melbourne (2), Sydney (2), Perth and Brisbane. *Closing date for entry via these collection points is 24 September*. 

Full details of collection points, classes, style guidelines etc can be found on the ANAWBS website. Much of the detailed information can be found under the entry forms tab.

A show like this needs lots of help, so if anyone is interested in participating as a judge, steward or sponsor please contact me via email or PM.


----------



## Tony (6/8/07)

IIPA and christmas beer arnt catagorys so none from me this year sorry stu

its all i have in bottles

cheers


----------



## Aaron (6/8/07)

My Kolsch is lagering in perpetration.


----------



## Ross (7/8/07)

Tony said:


> IIPA and christmas beer arnt catagorys so none from me this year sorry stu
> 
> its all i have in bottles
> 
> cheers



Just pour from your tap Tony, it's all i ever do  

Cheers Ross


----------



## Tony (7/8/07)

yeah ross i know. I have tried to do this many times but the beer just seems to loose its life a bit after a few days in the bottle.

the gas comes out to equalise pressure and its not the same.

i dont know what im doing wrong  

cheers


----------



## Stuster (7/8/07)

Great that there's no need to post the entries from Sydney now. Will make all the difference. :super:


----------



## Ross (7/8/07)

Tony said:


> yeah ross i know. I have tried to do this many times but the beer just seems to loose its life a bit after a few days in the bottle.
> 
> the gas comes out to equalise pressure and its not the same.
> 
> ...



Just pick yourself up a carbonator cap - takes a few seconds to give it a boost, again it's what I do  

cheers Ross


----------



## dug (7/8/07)

Is there any way i can get my beer from Tasmania up there? I have a harvest ale which I really want to get up there


----------



## wee stu (7/8/07)

dug said:


> Is there any way i can get my beer from Tasmania up there? I have a harvest ale which I really want to get up there



Sadly, dug, we haven't been able to come up with a free delivery option from Tasmania for this year. 

We do receive regular entries from Tasmania however, in both wine and beer, so it can be done. 

If relying on postal or courier services I would suggest you package them extremely well and get them off as early as possible to allow the beer to fully settle prior to judging.


----------



## etbandit (7/8/07)

wee stu said:


> Just a quick reminder that *ANAWBS* - the Australian National Amateur Wine and Beer Show is fast approaching for 2007.




Stu,

I wondering how my beer entries should be labelled.
Should I fill out individual entry forms for each entry and attach
them to each bottle, or should I mark each bottle cap with Entry No.
#1, #2, #3......, etc. and have ONE entry form listing their
corresponding beer style description?

The downloaded "Registration Conditions of Entry" list (point 5)
states that "Each entry must only be labelled with the official label
or a photocopy", yet the downloaded "Entry Form" states "You only need
to complete one copy of the entry form"

Am I missing the "Official Label" that I am unaware of?

Cheers.


----------



## crozdog (7/8/07)

etbandit said:


> Stu,
> 
> I wondering how my beer entries should be labelled.
> Should I fill out individual entry forms for each entry and attach
> ...




I reckon you'd just fill out 1 entry form, ensuring that you write in however many multiples of $5 you need ie if you enter 3 beers (eg a kolsch, an alt & a barley wine), you'd pay a $5 rego fee + $15 (3x$5), making the total payable $20. 

If you have a look at the bottom of the forms page (http://www.anawbs.org.au/index.php?mode=entry) there is a PDF file of bottle lables. Simply print this  fill it in & stick 1 on each bottle.

Crozdog


----------



## etbandit (7/8/07)

crozdog said:


> I reckon you'd just fill out 1 entry form, ensuring that you write in however many multiples of $5 you need ie if you enter 3 beers (eg a kolsch, an alt & a barley wine), you'd pay a $5 rego fee + $15 (3x$5), making the total payable $20.
> 
> If you have a look at the bottom of the forms page (http://www.anawbs.org.au/index.php?mode=entry) there is a PDF file of bottle lables. Simply print this  fill it in & stick 1 on each bottle.
> 
> Crozdog



Thanks Croz,

I totally missed that one!

ETB.


----------



## wee stu (7/8/07)

Actually it is a three stage process (the fact that we have a number of current, and more tellingly, past public servants on the committee may account for this  ) .

On the entry form tab - first seek out the registration form and conditions of entry - here: http://www.anawbs.org.au/downloads/2007_registration.pdf This lets us know who you are and how much your total entry cost is - basically $5 per beer entered plus $5 registration fee. If you don't have an ANAWBS Entry ID from previous comps - don't worry, we will either track you from our 2006 database or allocate you a new number as necessary.

2nd - go to the entry form here: http://www.anawbs.org.au/downloads/2007_entry_form.pdf. We use this form as the basis of the overall score sheet every competitor gets back at the end of the show. And it helps us input and tally important awards like best brewer of show.

Then, go the labels page crozdog identified here http://www.anawbs.org.au/downloads/2007_bottle_label.pdf cut out a label for each bottle and plonk it on a bottle.

Finally - make sure you have a spare bottle in reserve, crack it open and enjoy. After the form and label filling you deserve a drink. Or in other words - RDWHAHB  

Next year our goal is to have on line registration of entries in place, which will hopefully streamline the process no end.


----------



## Barry (7/8/07)

Thanks Stu, when it comes to the entry forms brewing the beer is the easy part. Forms always fill me full of fear.


----------



## Kai (7/8/07)

I'd have thought you'd be used to them by now, Barry.


----------



## devo (8/8/07)

Ross said:


> Just pick yourself up a carbonator cap - takes a few seconds to give it a boost, again it's what I do
> 
> cheers Ross




I have a couple of those caps but a little concerned that if I send em away with my entries I'd never see again? :huh:


----------



## Ross (8/8/07)

devo said:


> I have a couple of those caps but a little concerned that if I send em away with my entries I'd never see again? :huh:



Devo,

You don't leave them on the bottles, just remove & replace with a normal cap  

cheers Ross


----------



## devo (8/8/07)

Ross said:


> Devo,
> 
> You don't leave them on the bottles, just remove & replace with a normal cap
> 
> cheers Ross




really!?! and they stay charged/carbonated enuff? :huh:


----------



## Ross (8/8/07)

devo said:


> really!?! and they stay charged/carbonated enuff? :huh:



Absolutely  - unscrew a cap off a coke bottle & immediately replace - it won't lose anything  

Cheers Ross


----------



## Tony (8/8/07)

Barry said:


> Thanks Stu, when it comes to the entry forms brewing the beer is the easy part. Forms always fill me full of fear.



:lol: 

I always thought Barry was the fella that had the trophies engraved for all the comps.

Hell........... i would stick my name on half of them if i had the chance too  

cheers


----------



## big d (8/8/07)

Just finished my Koelsch(style) and if it finishes last i will be happy after the disasters i encountered this arvo putting the damn thing down.Just have to sleep with the yeast to warm it up a bit.
Now what other styles can i brew and enter in this comp.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Cortez The Killer (15/8/07)

Ross said:


> Just pick yourself up a carbonator cap - takes a few seconds to give it a boost, again it's what I do
> 
> cheers Ross



Hi Ross

What pressure do you set your reg to?

Normal pouring presure or something higher?

Cheers


----------



## new2brew (18/8/07)

Got a great amber ale to send over, should be just about perfect by judging. 

Noticed in the rules that a beer may be moved to another class if deemed by the judges to be out of class, will there be any penalty on the brewer?

Looking forward to putting in an entry, love to get a bit of feedback on my brews!


----------



## Ross (18/8/07)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Hi Ross
> 
> What pressure do you set your reg to?
> 
> ...



I set to 250kpa (it's max pressure rating) & give a quick swirl, rather than shake... Experience will get it exactly to your liking - *Warning:* Similar to a keg, if your bottle's full it takes more shaking/swirling than if the bottles half empty.

cheers Ross


----------



## Kai (18/8/07)

As far as I know there would be no penalty. However, the chances of a beer actually being moved are generally pretty minimal. Maybe if you slip a pils in the stout class it'll happen.


----------



## tk75 (18/8/07)

I wonder if someone is able to offer some further info on rules, etc.? I have read the entry conditions but I'm still wanting to clarify something - Can an all kit receipe be entered?? Are the use of hops required??



I am considering putting an entry in, but I'm limited in my ingredients. I by no means expect to come anywhere near the quality of brews from others here, but it would just be interesting to see were my brewing skills lie.

Cheers!


----------



## goatherder (18/8/07)

maltaddict said:


> I wonder if someone is able to offer some further info on rules, etc.? I have read the entry conditions but I'm still wanting to clarify something - Can an all kit receipe be entered?? Are the use of hops required??
> 
> I am considering putting an entry in, but I'm limited in my ingredients. I by no means expect to come anywhere near the quality of brews from others here, but it would just be interesting to see were my brewing skills lie.
> 
> Cheers!



All the anawbs entry classes, with the exception of the Mash Paddle (AG01 - Koelsch), are open. This means that kits are allowed and you don't have to add hops to your kit.

I encourage you to enter - it's great getting feedback on your beers. Any well made beer which conforms to the style guidelines will score well, regardless of whether it is made from a kit.


----------



## tk75 (18/8/07)

Great! Now I will have to get busy...thanks goatherder! Just hope I can get one sent in on time :blink: 



:beerbang:


----------



## wee stu (3/9/07)

Just a reminder to everyone that entries sent to or lodged in Adelaide close on 28 September, and entries to the other drop off points in Sydney, Melbourne, Perth and Brisbane close on 24 September.

Looking forward to another great year.

awrabest, stu


----------



## big d (3/9/07)

Im there Stu.Just having a hard time reminding my beers of the deadline but im sure they will sqeeze through in time for the interstate drop off time.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Sammus (3/9/07)

I don't wanna pay other people to drink my beer! :blink: 

hehe maybe next year


----------



## Aaron (4/9/07)

Must be about time to stop lagering the kolsch and get it carbonated.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (4/9/07)

> Must be about time to stop lagering the kolsch and get it carbonated.



Thats what i was thinking so i bottled it last night.


----------



## Kai (4/9/07)

Mine went into the bottle on Sunday.


----------



## tangent (4/9/07)

bling junkies!


----------



## wee stu (5/9/07)

tangent said:


> bling junkies!



Speaking of which, hoping to be able to announce a nice little incentive for Mash Paddle entrants soon.

Not that people enter for the bling, the main thing is to get constructive feedback on the results of all your hard work.


----------



## Tony (5/9/07)

feedback......... humpf

BLING BLING BLING  

DOnt know if i can brew a Kolsch in time.

cheers


----------



## tangent (5/9/07)

> the main thing is to get constructive feedback on the results of all your hard work


 :lol: 
And sharing a few beers with peers is useless feedback unless the same person is wearing a badge that says "Judge"

Tony rests my case


----------



## big d (5/9/07)

Does Judge Judy count Tangent?


----------



## tangent (5/9/07)

if she can spell BJCP and recite yeast numbers rather than names bigD


----------



## Kai (6/9/07)

It's, and always will be, all about the beer.


----------



## kirem (12/9/07)

In the past Mash Paddle entries had to have a yeast sediment in the bottle. I suppose to try and prove some authenticity.

Is this still the case?

I am interested to know as I plan to bottle mine from a filtered keg.


----------



## jayse (12/9/07)

kirem said:


> In the past Mash Paddle entries had to have a yeast sediment in the bottle. I suppose to try and prove some authenticity.
> 
> Is this still the case?
> 
> I am interested to know as I plan to bottle mine from a filtered keg.



That was only for the very first mash paddle, I believe you had to even quote the direction the wind was blowing on the day you brewed it for that one


----------



## wee stu (13/9/07)

There is nothing in this year's Mash Paddle rules specifying a yeast sediment. Given that kolsch may be filtered to achieve a brilliant clarity, such a stipulation would seem redundant. Which doesn't mean it won't reappear in future years - the Paddle is different in every incarnation  . 

For Paddle entrants, I am also pleased to confirm that, courtesy of our friends at Mashmaster, the Mashmaster Mash Paddle winner for 2007 will receive a ChillOut MKIII chiller as well as their own customised mash paddle this year. 

Indeed, everyone who enters the beer competition in ANAWBS this year (not just the Mash Paddle), can expect a little something extra in their results package, courtesy of Mashmaster. 

Don't forget, entries to Adelaide close on Friday 28 September, and to the drop off points in Melbourne, Sydney, Perth and Brisbane on Monday 24 September. Full delivery details can be found on the ANAWBS web site

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Franko (13/9/07)

After last years debacle
I wont be entering again


Franko


----------



## Insight (14/9/07)

No fruit catagory? I have a sour-mashed raspberry wit that I'd like some feedback on. Should I bother entering it as a Wit, or will it simply be panned for being out of style? :huh:


----------



## Jazzafish (14/9/07)

Very sorry but I'm very short on beer this year, and have nothing brewed to a specific style. Next time around I'll make some brews to spec and enter them.


----------



## Aaron (14/9/07)

Insight said:


> No fruit catagory? I have a sour-mashed raspberry wit that I'd like some feedback on. Should I bother entering it as a Wit, or will it simply be panned for being out of style? :huh:



Hi Insight. Your beer will be judged against the style guide for the category it is entered in. However, you may get some feedback from the judges that could be of use to you.


----------



## wee stu (19/9/07)

Time flies. 

Just as friendly reminder. If you want to take advantage of the free transport from drop off points in Melbourne, Sydney, Perth and Brisbane you have to get them there by Monday 24 Sept 2007. 

If you are not sure where to lodge your beers, here are the details:

*Melbourne*

*Winequip Products  * 
117-119 Sydney Rd 
Coburg Vic 3058 
Ph: 9383 4033 

*Australian Home Brewing *  
24 Eskay Rd
Oakleigh South, Vic 3167
Ph: 9579 1644

*Sydney*

*Brewcraft *  
116 Victoria Road 
Rozelle, NSW 2039 
Ph: 9555 2294

*Cooperage Home Brew*
Unit 2, 895 The Horsley Dve
Smithfield NSW
Ph: 9604 6655

*Brisbane*

*Brewcraft*
18 Corrie Street
Chermside, QLD 4032
Ph: 3861 5837

*Perth*

*West Brew*
Unit 17, 70 Roberts St
Osborne Park WA 6017
9242 2059

Less than a week, but still plenty of time, if you are quick


----------



## Thirsty Boy (19/9/07)

Thanks Stu,

for some reason I thought it was a week later than that. I will get a move on.

Thirsty


----------



## wee stu (19/9/07)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Thanks Stu,
> 
> for some reason I thought it was a week later than that. I will get a move on.
> 
> Thirsty



For a second you had me worried too TB, but it is assuredly 24/9 for Melbourne, Brisbane, Sydney and Perth drop off ponts. 

Looking forward to your beers o' thirsty one.

awrabest, stu


----------



## crozdog (19/9/07)

Thanks Stu,

I dropped my winning entries off to Brewcraft last Saturday. B) h34r: They had 1 other entry there.


----------



## mikem108 (19/9/07)

I'll be shipping mine direct 

Is anyone entering a group brew day beer .........as their own


----------



## wee stu (19/9/07)

mikem108 said:


> Is anyone entering a group brew day beer .........



Maybe not as daft as it sounds. Group or syndicate entries are valid, _provided they are openly entered as such _ and meet the rest of the entry conditions. 

In fact syndicates and groups are so common in the wine side of the show that we explicitly cater for them on the registration form:

"Exhibitor Name: Name or Preferred Name, _Group or Syndicate Name _ (For Results Book, medals etc.)
Maximum of 32 characters including spaces." 


"....... as their own ", however, could stretch friendships if discovered, and possibly contavene condition of entry number 8:

"The Convenor may disqualify an entry if it is considered the entry is falsely represented. The exhibitor
of any such entry may have all other entries disqualified from the competition."

Did I ever mention we had a lot of past and present public servants on the committee?


----------



## big d (19/9/07)

Dropping my entries off tomorrow Stu.One less than planned due to the fact that i dont want to kill any public servants with it.Didnt quite turn out as anticipated.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## mikem108 (19/9/07)

wee stu, I was just having a dig, its a long running joke amoungst a couple of us in the ISB


----------



## wee stu (20/9/07)

mikem108 said:


> wee stu, I was just having a dig, its a long running joke amoungst a couple of us in the ISB



Fairy nuff, I should know better than to intercede in family disputes


----------



## devo (22/9/07)

Managed to get my entries boxed up and dropped of to Winequip this morning before the Monday cut off.


----------



## Aaron (22/9/07)

I better have another taste of my Kolsch this weekend to see if it is up to scratch. I think it is going to be a bit young for the competition. I seem to do this every year. Last year my Paddle entry had only been in the bottle for three weeks when it was judged.


----------



## wee stu (22/9/07)

devo said:


> Managed to get my entries boxed up and dropped of to Winequip this morning before the Monday cut off.



Thanks for reminding me devo.

Anyone else planning on entering via the 6 new drop off points in Melbourne, Sydney, Perth or Brisbane - you have to get them there by close of business on Monday 24/9/07

Full details on the web site : www.anawbs.org.au

Best of luck to everyone.

awrabest, stu


----------



## chovain (25/9/07)

wee stu said:


> Anyone else planning on entering via the 6 new drop off points in Melbourne, Sydney, Perth or Brisbane - you have to get them there by close of business on Monday 24/9/07


Yeah, I did that, but the guy at Rozelle turned me back because he had already packed the box (at 12:15), and then went on to tell me how useless competitions are anyway (he knows the K&Ks he does are perfect anyway). I'd love to see the drop-off scheme expanded next year.

Ended up spending more on postage than I did on entry fees. Not to mention the time I wasted getting to Rozelle, then arranging my own packaging and transport.


----------



## crozdog (25/9/07)

Mark Chovain said:


> (he knows the K&Ks he does are perfect anyway). .



I've convinced him to do some partials & mini mash. Funnily he can't believe how much better than a K&K it turns out!!

Anyway, sorry to hear you had a drama getting your entries in. good luck


----------



## Punter (25/9/07)

Mark Chovain said:


> Yeah, I did that, but the guy at Rozelle turned me back because he had already packed the box (at 12:15), and then went on to tell me how useless competitions are anyway (he knows the K&Ks he does are perfect anyway). I'd love to see the drop-off scheme expanded next year.
> 
> Ended up spending more on postage than I did on entry fees. Not to mention the time I wasted getting to Rozelle, then arranging my own packaging and transport.



Well I hope my entries got in, I sent them to Rozelle with a courier on Monday and
I dont think they would have got there before 12.00.  
Maybe I had better ring him and find out :angry:


----------



## wee stu (25/9/07)

Mark Chovain said:


> Yeah, I did that, but the guy at Rozelle turned me back because he had already packed the box (at 12:15), and then went on to tell me how useless competitions are anyway (he knows the K&Ks he does are perfect anyway). I'd love to see the drop-off scheme expanded next year.
> 
> Ended up spending more on postage than I did on entry fees. Not to mention the time I wasted getting to Rozelle, then arranging my own packaging and transport.



Bugga, interstate drop zones were supposed to accept entries until close of business on Monday :angry: . 

This is our first time using these drop off points, and there is bound to be some teething problems. Hopefully next year we can smooth them out. 

We have a committee meeting tomorrow night, I'll bring up your problem then,. Thanks for letting us know. 

Best of luck with your beers, too 

awrabest, stu


----------



## chovain (25/9/07)

Thanks, Stu. How has the response been so far? Getting many entries?

Hmm - I didn't mean for my first AHB post to be a whingy sob-story. Sorry, guys!


----------



## wee stu (25/9/07)

Mark Chovain said:


> Thanks, Stu. How has the response been so far? Getting many entries?



The response and interest has certainly been high. How this translates to entries, we really won't know until the final closing date. Which, for those sending or delivering to home base in Adelaide, is still a few days away - Friday 28 September to be exact. 

The Adelaide drop off pont: A R Black 67 Nelson St, Stepney will certainly be accepting entries until close of business on Friday.


----------



## Aaron (8/10/07)

Judged at ANAWBS on Friday and Sunday. The quality this year was great. From what I judged compared to the beers I got last year overall there was a huge improvement. Talking to other judges there seemed to be the same impression all round. I can't wait to see all the results.

We had a great selection of judges there this year too. On a rough estimate I would say we had about 70% pro brewers or QA people from breweries. The rest was made up of a couple of bjcp judges and a a few other experienced judges. Hopefully this will result in good feedback for the brewers. The stewards did an awesome job too. Always seemed to be there at the right time, hopefully some of them have a go at judging next year.

On top of this it was a good day to meet a bunch of people I didn't know previously.. Lots of good beer to be had and some of the geekiest beer conversations. The people at the pub after must have thought we were some kind of freaks. Actually they were probably right. See you all at the presentation.


----------



## crozdog (8/10/07)

Aaron, good to hear it was a great event with high quality entries & judges.

Stu, any idea when results will be posted?


----------



## JSB (8/10/07)

Yep - was a great day....Well done to the Convenors and Committee of ANAWBS (great BBQ as well!)!

Cheers
JSB


----------



## Jye (8/10/07)

crozdog said:


> Aaron, good to hear it was a great event with high quality entries & judges.
> 
> Stu, any idea when results will be posted?



I dont think they are released until the presentation ceremony next Sunday  The wait is a killer


----------



## Adamt (8/10/07)

Stu hinted yesterday they would be posted here as soon as everything is cleared and sorted! I think the guess was the next couple of days.

It was great fun (although tiring) stewarding both days, I can still taste APAs (salvaged about 10 unopened stubbies of entries too!). Credit to the organisers; everything seemed to go to plan... apart from the acid spill in the stewarding area. Whilst I never want to wash or polish another glass ever again, I'm much more educated from the experience!

Cheers all
Adam


----------



## wee stu (8/10/07)

crozdog said:


> Stu, any idea when results will be posted?



Not until presentation day on Sunday 14 October, I'm afraid. I will post the winners and place getters on AHB that night and the full results will be on the ANAWBS web site shortly afer. 

The overal show still has a way to go - with the wines not even being judged until later this week. It would be a trifle rude to the winemakers to post beer results before the wines have even been judged. Doubly so when you have people who enter into both competitions. 

No use trying to bribe me either B) , I won't get the full results in all their detail until just before presentation day myself.

Thanks for the kind words folks. From an organiser's point of view it seemed like a good couple of days  . A couple of minor glitches - like having to relocate the stewarding area on day two thanks to a spill of sanitising acid, and the loaves and fishes catering experience on day one thanks to a misread email!

By the numbers:

261 beers (22% up on last year) judged in 
20 classes, by 
22 judges drawn from BJCP, AHB and the professional brewing communities with
8 breweries represented (many thanks to Lion Nathan, Coopers, Regency Campus Brewery, Yorke Brewing, Barossa Valley Brewing, Gulf Brewery, Steam Exchange and Grumpys for providing judges)
10 (at least) serving stewards over the two days
4 people doing computer admin and data entry
2 people organising the BBQ and 
countless others involved in bottle collection, sorting, data entry, and site set up in the days before.

Already working with the ANAWBS brains trust to refine and settle next year's classes, including the all important Mash Paddle. Watch this space for details in coming weeks.

Thanks to all who participated (including the very generous sponsors) - but most importantly thanks to the many brewers who took the time and trouble to enter. 


awrabest, stu


----------



## wee stu (8/10/07)

A couple of pictures from the judging - courtesy of Russell's mobile.






Hopefully more images to follow.


----------



## crozdog (8/10/07)

wee stu said:


> Not until presentation day on Sunday 14 October, I'm afraid. I will post the winners and place getters on AHB that night and the full results will be on the ANAWBS web site shortly afer.


Thanks Stu, I'll just have to wait


----------



## wee stu (10/10/07)

Some more happy snaps from the judging. I'd stick to the thumbnails attached though - the actual images are quite large to download.

From right to left - JSB sticks his nose in; Chris from Coopers, Andrew from Barossa Valley Brewing and Thomas from Steam Exchange


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/10/07)

Nice work Stu, looks like with the experienced line up of judges we will be getting some very useful feedback.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## wee stu (10/10/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> Nice work Stu, looks like with the experienced line up of judges we will be getting some very useful feedback.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew


 I hope so Andrew, though sometimes the pros from the big boys can be a lttle more reticent than, say, the BJCP trained guys. A few more pictures from the album (again a bit on the large side to download)





Left to right - 1) Jayse sticks his nose in! 2) Roy (Lion Nathan), Simon (Campus Brewery) & John (TAFE) (note the attracrive bags of malt in the background), 3) The boys at work - from the rear: jayse and Jazman, JSB and Justin (Yorke Brewing), MAH.


----------

